# Scientific Paper on Scraping



## Richard King 2 (Jan 24, 2022)

Hello everyone,   
For all of you Brainiacs out there, LOL
I thought I would share a scientific paper some of my Taiwanese students wrote on scraping a few years back.  It explains it. Good  reading if you need a sleeping pill...LOL   enjoy!  http://140.112.14.7/~measlab/downlo...Produced by Scraping Process Measurement .pdf


----------



## Rex Walters (Jan 28, 2022)

I'm no academic, but it's actually pretty readable (and interesting).

Get them to make you an imaging rig so you can automate the grading of your student's work!


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jan 28, 2022)

The Professors can do that...I do appreciated they gave me first credit.


----------



## JFL4066 (Feb 3, 2022)

Interesting. We've been using laser surface finish mapping quite a few years now in the automotive industry. It will give you a visual topo map and surface finish Ra, Rz, Wt, etc. So I don't know why they would re-invent the wheel. Unless it was an educational project. We measure the head deck surfaces of the block and head for gasketing specs.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 3, 2022)

There University Professors and wanted to do a paper.   You would have to ask them why.  
Here is another one from a Japanese professor.  You can get more practical info from 2 of my students too.  I'll link them after this one.








						Towards Synthesis of Micro-/Nano-systems
					

At the beginning of the 21st century, manufacturing industry is faced with new challenges stemming from globalization and the need for environmental sustainability. The progress of micro-/nano technology means that precision engineering is now considered to be one of the core disciplines...



					books.google.com


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 3, 2022)

2 of my students -  very good you tube shows on scraping






and 






and


----------

